# The Grand Lodge of Scotland Whiskey



## My Freemasonry (Dec 3, 2015)

​​From the Grand Lodge of Scotland's Facebook page:

_The Grand Lodge of Scotland has launched its' own Single Scotch Malt Whisky named: The Grand Master Mason's CHOICE._
_Specially selected and produced by the Isle of Arran Distilleries for the GLoS this is robust 46% proof single malt of character._
_The 70cl bottle comes boxed and uses the GLoS tartan as its' main design theme.
The label on the reverse of the bottle bears the following message:
THE GRAND MASTER MASONS' CHOICE
The Grand Lodge of Scotland has had the pleasure of representing Freemasons working under the Scottish Constitution since 1736.
Freemasonry is one of the world’s oldest secular fraternal societies and which originated in Scotland. Below we explain Freemasonry as it exists under the Grand Lodge of Scotland which is the corporate body governing Freemasonry in Scotland and Scottish Masonic Lodges in in many other parts of the world.
Freemasonry is a society of men concerned with moral and spiritual values. Its members are taught its precepts by a series of ritual dramas. These remain substantially the same form used in Scottish Stonemasons’ Lodges and use Scottish Stonemasons’ customs and tools as allegorical guides. 
The essential qualification for admission into and continued membership is a belief in a Supreme Being. Membership is open to men of any race, colour or religion who can fulfil this essential qualification and who are of good repute. 
For many years Freemasons have followed three great principles:
BROTHERLY LOVE
Every true Freemason will show tolerance and respect for the opinions of others and behave with kindness and understanding to his fellow creatures.
RELIEF
Freemasons are taught to practice charity and to care, not only for their own, but also for the community as a whole, both by charitable giving, voluntary efforts and works as individuals.
TRUTH
Freemasons strive for truth, requiring high moral standards and aiming to achieve them in their own lives.
COST
£40. per bottle. We will ascertain the age and post the details here. Apologies for the omission.
At this time this whisky is only available from the Grand Lodge shop within Freemasons' Hall (after 10.00 am due to Scottish licensing laws) but arrangements are in hand to allow for it to be shipped worldwide. Details will be posted on this page as soon as they are available.
[In Scotland in is illegal to sell alcohol to anyone under the age of 18 years - Section 110 of the Licensing (Scotland) Act 2005]_

Continue reading...


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 24, 2015)

Would like to give that a try.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Dec 29, 2015)

I am looking forward to obtaining some, too!

When I first became an Office-bearer in my District Grand Lodge I was informed, only half in jest,  that it was now 'obligatory' to only drink scotch! It appears now I will be able to do so with a beverage having the personal approval of my Grand Master Mason!


----------



## Derek Harvey (Dec 29, 2015)

Oh yea. Gotta try it.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Dec 29, 2015)

With some good pipe tabacco.


----------

